# whats the diff? easy to advanced



## blondlebanese (Aug 28, 2015)

I see clones and seeds for sale and discriptions of the products include difficulty of grow.  what kind of difficultys does one run in to with an advanced difficult strain apossed to a easy strain.  I have grown easy and medium difficult did not notice a difference.  then again the first grow I screwed all the plants up so I cant go by that one.  and that was never mind.  I get it now.


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 28, 2015)

feeding and over all care for the strain.  some are more picky and sensitive to enviorments


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 31, 2015)

Some strains are very sensitive to the environment and grow medium, etc. Some strains are very easy to grow. I grew a strain called Blueberry Punch that I did everything but run it over with a lawn mower and it grew like madness and produced so much bud it was ridiculous. I had some pineapple Chunk once that I believe you could just about throw cuttings on hot, wet concrete and it would try to root. I have had a couple that you could look at them wrong and they would start to yellow.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes that Hushpuppy^ as witness in my grow right now.  I tell ya what anything that is high cbd grows well as it has a lot of hemp in it I feel.  In my yard there are beautiful plants and plants that are ticked, leaves falling off, and very yellow... Some are harder than others.


----------

